# Pots on StomBoxParts



## pcb rookie (Feb 20, 2021)

Anyone tried the pots on StomBoxParts? How to they compare to Alpha pots? 









						16mm Potentiometer - Short PCB Leg
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com
				




Thank you in advance for sharing your experience!


----------



## tcpoint (Feb 20, 2021)

Never had a problem with them.


----------



## peccary (Feb 20, 2021)

I haven't ordered from Stomp Box Parts personally, however, they have an awesome reputation and I wouldn't hesitate to order from them with confidence. I likely will one of these days, I'm just lazy and haven't created an account there.


----------



## Barry (Feb 20, 2021)

I like them


----------



## dlazzarini (Feb 20, 2021)

pcb rookie said:


> Anyone tried the pots on StomBoxParts? How to they compare to Alpha pots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything I’ve received from them has been top notch. They’re getting closer and closer to being my one stop shop


----------



## Untro (Feb 21, 2021)

Didnt know about this site, they have just the parts i was looking for for a few projects! Affordable too, thanks for the rec 👍


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 21, 2021)

Stompboxparts is awesome, You know that’s Cusack right? The really smart pedal guru who runs Cusack Music and Mojo hand pedals. You can trust anything he sells.


----------



## pcb rookie (Feb 21, 2021)

Thank you all for commenting! I will go ahead and order the cussak pots from StumpBoxPart.


----------



## StompBoxParts (Feb 21, 2021)

Hey! 16mm pots at the moment are still a mix of a few brands. Alphas, Mammoth, and our Cusack pots which we will be switching to entirely once we deplete the rest of the other stock (ran out of Vimex recently). Alphas and Mammoths are virtually the same except the Mammoth ones don't have that front tab. Our Cusack ones would be most comparable to Vimex in that the wafer is fiberglass and also don't have front tabs. We use them in our production builds (for a lot of other brands we build for and sell to via SBP). Values where the Cusack pots are the option will change the picture to a big bold picture of one of them.

Pots with orange wafer are actually quite fragile. If you got a pot to spare, put a little bit of upwards/downwards force on it and it will crack. _Usually_ not much of an issue, but I occasionally find broken pots in the bin, but more often we'll get repairs from someone who stepped on the knobs with too much force and there will be stress cracks in that orange wafer which is what the carbon traces are running along. You simply cannot break the green/grey fiberglass with any reasonable means of excessive force, we've never had an issue with those.

/spam


----------



## Barry (Feb 21, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Stompboxparts is awesome, You know that’s Cusack right? The really smart pedal guru who runs Cusack Music and Mojo hand pedals. You can trust anything he sells.


Didn't know he was with Mojo Hand, love my Iron Bell


----------



## Kroars (May 16, 2021)

pcb rookie said:


> Anyone tried the pots on StomBoxParts? How to they compare to Alpha pots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


StompBox Parts is absolutely awesome! I’ve had nothing but great experiences with their products, shipping and customer service.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 17, 2021)

$₶৲₽₱৲₦௹  ৲$  ₳  ฿৲₸   ₽₹৲₵€¥


----------



## Gordo (May 17, 2021)

Highly recommended and turnaround is stupid fast.


----------



## AubreySound (May 19, 2021)

I'm actually waiting on my shipment of pots and other goodies from SBP. I love the ease of use of the drop down menu to order various values of the same types of pots


----------



## Texasbluezman (May 19, 2021)

One of the best places in the USA to order. Some parts are cheaper than Tayda, and I'm sure better quality! A very good selection indeed.


----------



## fig (May 19, 2021)

Value, Quality, and reliability!.....okay maybe a cliche...but *absolutely true*


----------

